# لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي&#15



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي&#15*

بسم الله القوى


اسم يسوع في اللغة اليونانية هو "عيسوس"، (اللغة اليونانية هي اللغة الأصلية للإنجيل). وقد اشتقّ  *.....* اسم عيسى من اللغة اليونانية دون ترجمة. أما الترجمة العربية للاسم فهي: "يسوع"، ومعناها: "الله مخلّص". وقد سُميّ بهذا الاسم حسب قول الملاك ليوسف، قبل ولادته من مريم: "لأن الذي هي حبلى به إنما هو من الروح القدس. فستلد ابنا، وأنت تسميه يسوع، لأنه هو الذي يُخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم" (متى 20:1،21).

لقد كان يسوع، اسما ومعنى، هو المخلص الوحيد للعالم من الخطيئة لأنه هو الذبح العظيم. وقد سُميّ بالمسيح لأنه مُسح من الله لمهمة خاصة، لا يستطيع أحد أن يقوم بها، وهي مهُمّة الفداء. فأصبح لقبه هو: "يسوع المسيح". أي الممسوح من الله لخلاص العالم. لقد ولد يسوع المسيح من عذراء بدون أي تدخل بشري، بل بقوة روح الله القدّوس، وعاش حياة مُقدّسة بلا خطيئة لكي يُقدّم نفسه فدية عن كثيرين.

يولد كل إنسان لكي يعيش لنفسه. أمّا يسوع فقد ولد من أجلنا. "فقد ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلّص هو المسيح الرب" (لوقا 20:1،11). وأيضا يقول عنه الإنجيل: "الذي أُسلم من أجل معاصينا، ثم أقيم من أجل تبريرنا" (رومية 25:4). أي أن المسيح مات وقام من أجلنا، لكي نكون أبرارا. بعد ذلك رفع إلى السماء من أجلنا، لكي يشفع فينا، حتى يجعلنا بلا عيب، وسوف يأتي مرّة ثانية، لكي ينقذ المؤمنين من هذه الدنيا، ويأخذهم معا إلى الفردوس، وأيضا ليدين جميع من لم يؤمنوا به.


----------



## ملآك السلآم (7 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك messias على هذه المعلومات القيمه الموفيده
وباركك الرب لخدمته
تحياتي


----------



## Fadie (7 نوفمبر 2006)

عمانوئيل ليس اسما انما تعبير expression و يعنى الله معنا فاسم السيد المسيح سيدعى عمانوئيل اى ان اسم السيد المسيح (يسوع) سيدعى الله معنا و هذا صحيح لأن اسم يسوع معناه يهوة يخلص و هذا يؤكد لاهوت المسيح بأنطباق التعبير عمانوئيل على يسوع فيكون الله معنا


----------



## دانى (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*عيسى المسيح ؟؟؟*

*من هو عيسى ؟؟؟*

*من هو المسيح ؟؟؟*

*لماذا اخطاء ........ فى اسم المسيح ؟؟؟*

*اسئله شائكه لكل متعمق فى ........ لكى يعلنها للجميع وتظهر مشكله ........ *

*المسلم العادى يطلق على المسيحين " ***** " لانه مكتوب انه يدعى ناصريا " ولكن لايعرفون لماذا يطلق المسيحيون اسم يسوع على السيد المسيح ولا يعرفون ايضا لماذا ........ اطلق على يسوع المسيح اسم عيسى ..*

*تعالى معى لنتعرف على الحقائق والمكتوب عنه :*

*لماذا تسال عن اسمى وهو عجيب هكذا قال رب الجنود .*
*اسم يسوع معناه المخلص ولهذا باللغه القبطيه اسمه فى الكتب ينطق " ايسوس ".. وهكذا ايضا فى اللغه اليونانيه التى كانت لغه الحضاره فى ذلك الوقت*
*مخلصا عجيبا مشيرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام هكذا قال الكتاب عن يسوع ... ولهذا معنى اسم يسوع انه المخلص (الذى يخلص العالم من خطاهم ) .. ولهذا جاء وتجسد فى شكل ابن الانسان ليصنع الخلاص والفداء ..*

*ولكن عندما نقل التجار الاخبار وقصص السيد المسيح ومعجزاته ظل اسمه ايسوس وتحور الى عيسى بالعربيه .. وربما سمعها محمد من جاريته ماريا القبطيه ..*

*فمعنى عيسى لايمكن ان يكون ا لمخلص .. وهذا الخطاء الذى وقع فيه محمد ( جبريل) .*

*السيد المسيح حذر من شئ هام وقال " ويل لمن يعثر فى "*

*التعليق القادم سيكون على ( من هو المسيح ) ..*

*من هو المسيح .... وماذا يعنى *

*فى العهد القديم كان يتم تنصيب الملك بسكب دهن مقدس فوق راسه ويتم مسحه ملكا متوجا على الشعب . وبهذه المسحه المقدسه يكون مكرسا لخدمه شعبه ورعايتهم .. ومن امثله الملوك الذين مسحوا " شاول الملك " ... وكان يطلق عليه مسيح الرب ... *

*والسيد المسيح حذر من المسحاء الكذبه الى جانب الانبياء الكذبه ايضا .. واوصى بان يحترس لجميع من هؤلاء .*

*السيد المسيح هو المسيا المنتظر لانه ممسوح من الاب منذ الدهور ملكا على من يقبله ويقبل خلاصه على الصليب ..*
*هكذا يقول الكتاب " الذى فى حضن ابيه هو خبر ( اخبرنا)" ..*
*لهذا سأله تلاميذ يوحنا المعمدان " أأنت هو الاتى ام ننتظر اخر ؟"*
*فقال لهم انظروا هوذا الموتى يقومون والعمى يبصرون و..... "*

*"المسيح " الالف و اللام للتعريف لان التوراه وجميع اسفار العهد القديم تشير الى شخص واحد وهو المخلص *


----------



## آريوس (11 نوفمبر 2006)

ما هذا ؟



> أما الترجمة العربية للاسم فهي: "يسوع"، ومعناها: "الله مخلّص"



ازاي يعني؟

كيف الترجمة العربية هي يسوع؟!

اولا : كلمة يسوع كلمة مختلقة من كلمة "يشوع" العبرية

ثانيا: وهو الاهم ان الاسماء لا تترجم بل تنقل كما هي يا جميل


ربنا يهدي الجميع


----------



## آريوس (12 نوفمبر 2006)

الا يوجد معترض


----------



## the truth (12 نوفمبر 2006)

ماذا كان اسم المسيح بالارامية اللغة التي تكلمها؟ و هل الاسماء تترجم مثل ترجمة Jesus الي يسوع؟


----------



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2006)

آريوس قال:


> ما هذا ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
معلش, الامر مش محتاج انك تشغل مخك كثير
لفظة يسوع معناها الله مخلص
حتى هذه فيها اعتراض؟
ياه!


----------



## آريوس (12 نوفمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> معلش, الامر مش محتاج انك تشغل مخك كثير
> لفظة يسوع معناها الله مخلص
> حتى هذه فيها اعتراض؟
> ياه!




من اي قاموس جئت بهذا الكلام يا روك؟!:dntknw: 

 اولا:يسوع ما هي الا كلمة من محرفة او معربة من كلمة "يشوع" العبرية

اما السيد المسيح كان اسمه عيسى باللغة الارامية

ونطق باليونانية " عيسوس" لان اللغة اليونانية يضيف الى الاسماء "وس"

فمثلا "مارك" تنطق باليونانية "ماركوس"

ثانيا: الاسماء لا تترجم ولكن تنقل كما هي


----------



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2006)

آريوس قال:


> من اي قاموس جئت بهذا الكلام يا روك؟!:dntknw:
> 
> اولا:يسوع ما هي الا كلمة من محرفة او معربة من كلمة "يشوع" العبرية
> 
> ...




اولا و قبل كل شئ حاول تراجع الفاظك فأنت في مكان محترم لم يسئ احد ليك
ثانية اصل كلمة يسوع او Jesus هو نابع عن الاتي:

Yehoshua او يشوع التي معناها الله يخلص نقلت الى الانجليزي بلفظة (Joshua) الي هي اختصار للكلمة الاولى
يعني Yeshua هي اختصار ل Yehoshua , و Yeshua معناها ان الله سيخلص
اما كيف وصلت ل Jesus او يسوع فهو لان الترجمة اليونانية للكلمة هي
Iesous او بأكثر دقة Iēsous
و من ثم ترجمت Iēsous الى اللاتينية على هيئة Jesu و التي اصبحت للانجليزية ب Jesus

و لقصر اللغة العربية وجب استعمال المصطلح الثالي لوصف كلمة يسوع او Jesus فهي ليست بترجمة بل transliteration  لكلمة Iēsous بمعنى انه تحويل لحرف بحرف من لغة لاخرى

اما قولك بأن السيد المسيح بالارامية اسمه عيسى فهو كلام انشائي لا دليل عليه فأحتفظ لمثل هذه التراهات لنفسك يا عزيزي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## mahy (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*

 My Rock
ميرسى على ردك الرائع ومعلوماتك الجميلة تقبل خالص احترامى


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي&#15*

تخطئون لانكم لاتعرفون الكتب معلوماتهم اخذت ممن لايعرفون فكيف يعرفون الحق اذا كان روءساء الكهنه اليهود لم يعرفوه رغم النبوات فكيف بغيرهم وللعلم المسيحيون ليسو هم ناصريين ولا نصارى النصارى هم الذين من الناصره والنصرانيين هم اصحاب بدعه الابونيين ونحن لسنا منهم ومنهم ماريا التى ليست قبطيه ولكنها من سكان مصر ايام الرومان واريوس والبقيه معروفه
:kap:


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*

عموما مسيحنا حلو وينجب مكانه جو العين والفلب قرب منه لاتشبع منه بس انت قرب هو قريب


----------



## anass_357 (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*

يسوع في العربية هي الرب المخلص ؟؟؟؟؟
أممم سأبحث في كتاب غير لسان العرب 
شكراً لاعترافكم يا مسيحيين


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*

يسوع (اسم)​ 


تهدف هذه النبذة إلى إبراز ما يوحي به استعمال اسم يسوع، وما يميّزه بالنسبة لسائر الأسماء الأخرى. 
أولاً: يسوع هذا
يعني هذا الإسم أولاً ما يدل عليه عادة الإسم في أسلوب الكلام البشري، خاصة في فكر الكتاب المقدس، أي الكائن نفسه في ذاتيته وفرديته الواقعية والشخصية، أي بنفسه وليس آخر غيره ، بكل ما يحتويه من كيان، يسوع هذا، مثلما تسميه نصوص كثيرة ( أعمال 1: 11، 2: 36، 5: 30، 9: 17). إن اسم الإشارة "هذا"، ظاهراً كان أم مستتراً، يعبّر في أغلب الأحيان عن التأكيد المسيحي الأساسي، عن الصلة المستمرّة بين الشخص الذي ظهر في الجسد والكائن الإلهي الذي يعترف به الإيمان: "إن الله قد جعل يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه رباً ومسيحاً" (2: 36). "هذا الذي رفع عنكم سيعود كما رأيتموه..." (1: 11). "ذاك الذي حطّ حيناً دون الملائكة، أعني يسوع، نراه مكللاً بالمجد والكرامة" (عبرانيين 2: 9). وإن الرؤية التي اهتدى بها شاول على طريق دمشق هي من هذا النوع عينه: "أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده" (أعمال 9: 5، 22: 8، 26: 15). فليس هذا الإعلان هو لكشف من يتولّى اضطهاد حضور الرب فقط الذي لا ينفصل عن ذويه، وإنما يجعل المضطهد يتحقّق من وحدة الذات القائمة بين الكائن السماوي الذي يفرض ذاته أمامه بقدرته اللامتناهية، وبين ذلك المجدّف الجليلي الذي كان بولس يطارده بحقده. يشعر بولس بأن "يسوع المسيح قد استولى عليه" بلا رجعة (فيلبي 3: 12) وهو يضحّي بجميع مزاياه ليدخل في "معرفة الرب يسوع المسيح" الذي صار "ربّه" (3: 8). "إن المسيح المتسامي في العظمة الذي يملأ الكون بالكمال الإلهي" (كولسي 1 : 15- 20) يظل "الرب يسوع المسيح كما تقبلتموه" (2: 6). 
ثانياً: يسوع الناصري
إن يسوع الكائن البشري، "المولود من امرأة، مولوداً في حكم الشريعة" (غلاطية 4: 4)، ظهر في العالم في زمن معيّن، "إذ كان كيرينيوس حاكماً على سورية" ( لوقا 2: 2)، في أسرة بشريّة معيّنة، أسرة يوسف "من بيت داود" (1: 27)، التي تسكن في "مدينة معيّنة، في الجليل، تدعى الناصرة" (1: 26). والإسم الذي أطلقوه عليه منذ ختانه مثل كل أطفال اليهود لوقا1: 31، 2: 21، متى 1: 21، 25) ليس غريباً في إسرائيل (راجع سيراخ 51: 30). ولكنّ الله، إذ يتجلّى، في هذا الطفل، يصير عمانوئيل أي "الله معنا" (متى 1: 23)، وفيه ينجز الوعد الذي وعد به يسوع الأول، أي يشوع، وهو أن يكون معه وأن يعلن ذاته بصفته "الرب المخلص" (تثنية 31: 7- 8). وأصل هذا الطفل عاديّ جدّاً حتى إنه لم يضف إلى اسمه لتعيينه اسم والده وأجداده، كما هو الحال في أفراد الأسر الشهيرة. (راجع سيراخ 51: 30)، وإنما أضيف إلى اسمه اسم موطنه الصغير، الناصرة. وفيما بعد، سيذكر متى ولوقا في معرض الأنساب، سلالة يسوع الملكيّة. إلا أن تصريحات الإيمان الأولى تركّز بالأحرى على اللقب العادي الذي يعرفه به مواطنوه، وعلى الذكرى التي تركها مرور " يسوع الناصري" (يوحنا 19: 19، أعمال 2: 22، 4: 10، 6: 14، 22: 8 ). 
ثالثاً: يسوع في الأناجيل
إن يسوع هو الاسم الذي يورده عادة أصحاب الأناجيل ليشيروا إلى المسيح ويرووا ما عمله. ولكن يبدو أنه جرت أحداث دفعت إلى تسميته: "ربي " أي معلم (مرقس 4: 38، 5: 35، 10: 17). ولم يذكر باسم " الرب " إلا بعد موته ودخوله في المجيد. وفيما عدا بعض الاستثناءات (راجع متى 21: 3، ولاسيما النصوص الصادرة عن لوقا نفسه ( لوقا 7: 13، 10: 1 الخ) ، لا تتحدث الأناجيل إلا عن يسوع فقط. وليس في ذلك محاولة مفتعلة لاسترداد الأسلوب المستعمل في تسميته قبل القيامة، عندما لم يعلن بعد يسوع عن ذاته إعلان1 كامل1، وحيث لم ير معظم الناس فيه إلا إنساناً عادياً. ولكن بلون أي افتعال، تسير الأناجيل في خط الإيمان نفسه، الذي يطلق على " يسوع هذا "، أي على هذا الشخص الواقعي، الألقاب المرتبطة بالخلاص وبالألوهية، أي تسميات الرب (أعمال 1: 21، 2: 36، 9: 17 الخ) والمسيح (2: 36، 9: 22، 18: 28، الخ) والمخلّص (5: 31، 13: 23)، وابن الله (9: 20، 13: 33) وعبد الرب (4: 27، 30). وإذ تذكر الأناجيل باستمرار اسم يسوع، تسير بالضبط على الخط الذي ينبغي أن تكون عليه، فالإنجيل هو البشارة بيسوع (8: 35)، والبشارة بالمسيح يسوع (5: 42، 8: 12)، بالرب يسوع (11: 20، راجع 15: 35). إنجيل يوحنا، وهو أكثر الأناجيل حرصص1 على إبراز الطابع الإلهي في المسيح، وعلى إظهار مجد" الابن الواحد (يوحنا1: 14) في كل من حركاته، والسيادة التي أوليت لابن الإنسان (1: 51، 3: 14)، لا يترك فرصة إلا ويصرّح باسم يسوع، مكرّر1 إيّاه، حتى إنه لم يدع المجال إلى ذلك في أبسط اللقاءات (يوحنا 4: 6، 21، 11: 32- 41) . من خلال الرغبة في " الاعتراف بيسوع المسيح المتجسّد " (1 يوحنا 4: 2)، 2)، نكتشف اقتناع الرسول الثابت بأنه، بمجرد ذكر هذا الإسم، يلمس عمق " كلمة الحياة " ويعلنه (1:1). 
رابعاً: الاسم الذي يفوق كل اسم
وإن كان الإيمان المسيحي لا يمكنه أن يحوّل أنظاره عن يسوع وعن كل ما ينطوي عليه هذا الإسم من اتّضاع وبشريّة واقعية، فلأن هذا الإسم قد أصبح اسم الرب وأنه لا يمكن فصله بعد الآن عن " الاسم الذي يفوق جميع الأماء"، بحيث " تجثو لاسم يسوع كل ركبة في السماء وفي الأرض وفي لجحيم " (فيلبي 9:2-11). ويسوع، إذ يصبح الرب، لا يفقد اسمه، كما أنه لا يفقد إنسانيته، ولكنّ اسمه يتحوّل ويتسامى، كأنه محاط ومغمور بعظمة الاسم الذي لا يوصف وبقدرته السامية. فلا خلاص للبشرية إلا باسم يسوع (أعمال 4: 12) وفيه تجد الكنيسة كنزها الأوحد (3: 6) والقدرة الوحيدة التي في متناول يديها: إن "المسيح يسوع يعافيك " (9: 34). وإن رسالة الكنيسة كلها، إنما تقوم على " التعليم باسم يسوع " (5: 40). وهذا هو بولس الرسول، في مجامع دمشق، وفي غداة اهتدائه " يكرز بيسوع " (9: 20)، وفي ساحة مدينة أثينا، " يبشّر بيسوع وبالقيامة " (17: 18)، وفي كورنتس ينادي "بيسوع المسيح المصلوب " (1 كورنتس 2: 2). إن كل جوهر المسيحية يكمن في تكريس الحياة المسيحية " لاسم ربنا يسوع المسيح، (أعمال 15: 26). وأعظم فرح يشعر به المسيحي هو أن يُعدَّ " أهل1 لأن يلقى الهوان" (5: 41) وأن " يموت لاسم الرب يسوع " (21: 13).


----------



## abou_anass (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*

في الترجمة الفرنسية  la bible de jérusalem :


> nommé Bar-Jésus



وفي الترجمة الإنجليزية :King James Version


> a Jew, whose name was Bar-jesus:




وفي الترجمة العربية Smith & Van Dyke:



> ‎ولما اجتازا الجزيرة الى بافوس وجدا رجلا ساحرا نبيا كذابا يهوديا اسمه باريشوع‎.


انظروا إلى تضارب المعاني .
لماذا لم تقل ترجمة الفاندايك بار يسوع ؟و إذ استخدمت يشوع فلماذا لم تطلقه على يسوع في طول الأناجيل و الرسائل  وعرضها	.


----------



## Tabitha (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*

abou anass

*ياريت لو نتعب سيادتك شوية ،، وتجيب لينا الشواهد من الكتاب المقدس ،،

على الايات اللي انت جايبها ،،*


----------



## ابن الشرق (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*

اسم يسوع مشتق من يشوع في العبرية 

لكن الترجمة آثرت الفصل بين اللفظين حتى لا يحصل التباس 



و هذا الشخص معنى اسمه ابن يشوع


----------



## Tabitha (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع*

اشكرك جزيل الشكر ،، على النصوص كاملة والشواهد ،،



abou_anass قال:


> [Q-BIBLE]*وَلَمَّا اجْتَازَا الْجَزِيرَةَ إِلَى بَافُوسَ وَجَدَا رَجُلاً سَاحِراً نَبِيّاً كَذَّاباً يَهُودِيّاً اسْمُهُ بَارْيَشُوعُ7* [/Q-BIBLE]
> أعمال الرسل 13.




يعني هذا الاسم "باريشوع" لم يلقب به ربنا يسوع ،، زي ما انت اوهمتنا في مشاركتك اللي قبل دي ،، 
ولكنه اسم لاحد السحرة بذلك العصر
أين التضارب إذاً اللي بتقول عليه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Bola_Fady (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*

شكراً على هذه المعلومة


----------



## kldanetha (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*

موضوع رائع جدا عاشت الايادي ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*

الأخوة الأحباء 
 ++ أولاً ، أعتذر عن تدخلى فى الموضوع بدون قراءة كل المداخلات ، لذلك قد يكون كلامى مكرراً ، فمعذرة مسبقاً
++ فكلمة " يسوع " مأخوذة من اللغة اليونانية ، التى كانت هى اللغة العالمية حينذاك . ++ وهى : " إيسوس " ، علماً  بأن الحرفين الآخرين هما من حروف الإعرب فى اللغة اليونانية ، مثل ال : " ...ون " ، فى اللغة الغربية ،+ ولكن جذر الإسم هو : "" إيسو "" . ++  مع ملاحظة أن حرف العين ، غير موجود أصلاً فى اليونانية .
+++ كما كان الإسم ،  فى اللغة القبطية (( لغة مصر ، قبل الفتح العربى )) ، هو  أيضاً : إيسوس .
++++ ولكنه كان عند العرب :-  " عيسى " ، فلما فتح العرب البلاد ، أصبح إستخدام اللفظ  : " عيسى " ، قاصراً على العرب ، وبالتالى أصبح يعتبر علامة على أسلمة هذا الشخص .
+++++ ولكن الحقيقة هى أن طريقة نطق الإسم الواحد ، تختلف من لغة لأخرى ، بحسب طريقة نطق الحروف لكل شعب ، وذلك لا يسبب مشاكل لأى أحد ، فمثلاً إسم : " ميخائيل " ، ينطق :  ميخال ، ومايكل ، وميشيل .. إلخ ، بدون أى مشاكل .
++ وأما بالنسبة لإسم يسوع ، فالمشكلة نتجت عن الظروف التاريخية السابق الكلام عنها ، والتى كانت تصنف دين الشخص تبعاً لإسمه .
++++ والأفضل عدم تغيير الأمور بلا داعى لذلك ، فتغيير طريقة الإسم لن تقدم جديداً ، بل بالعكس ، ستحدث إرتباكاً وشوشرة ، لعدم إمكانية ترجمة الإسم -- فى داخل عقل المستمع -- لما تعبر عنه فعلاً بدقة .
++ فالأسماء تعطى للعقل مدلولات ، فهى ليست مجرد أرقام ، بل منها تستقى المعلومات ، مثل المذكر والمؤنث ، والدين ، بل وبعض الأسماء توضح لنا الشعب الذى ينتمى إليه الشخص .
++ ولأن فائدة اللغة هى الفهم ، لذلك فكلما زادت قوتها فى إعطائنا مفاهيماً أكثر تحديداً ، كانت أكثر تحضراً وأكثر فائدة ، والعكس صحيح .


----------



## fredyyy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*

*أنيس *
*الذي أجاب بأنّ الغة العربيّة قاصرة أقول له أني لم أر في حياتي أقصر من فهمِكَ*

*ها أنت ضيف الثلاث مشاركات ... ومش عاجبك أعضاء المنتدى ... كن ضيفاً مؤدباً*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... الذي اختار اسم "عيسى" ولكن هو الله عزّ وجلّ الذي اختار هذا الاسم ...*

*لا يوجد هذا الأسم في الكتاب المقدس (كلام الله الوحيد)*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فاحترس عن من تتحدّث يا.. يا قاصِرَ الفهم*

*الشتيمة ممنوعة ... وإلا ُفصلت من المنتدى*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لو كنتَ نصرانيّا صادقا لجادلتكَ .....*

*لا يوجد في وسطنا من هو كذلك إننا منتصرين وليس نصرانيين*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لكن كيف لي وأن أرى هنا منكم الخيث والمكر*

*ممنوع الشتيمة .... مرة أخرى*

*والمكار هو الذي يُضل الآخرين ويقول لهم أن الحسنة بعشرة أمثالها *

*ويُريد أن يغش الله*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وأنتم تعلمون ما في قلوبكم وتعلمون أنكم تكذبون*

*صدقت فيما قلت فنحن نعلم ما في قلوبنا ولا نقول (الله أعلم)*

*لأننا متأكدين أن الذي يسكن في قلوبنا هو روح الله القدوس وجعلنا قديسين*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*

+++ الحبيب الحبيب  / Fredyyy
++++ إسمح لى بربع كلمة ، وهى أن طريقة نطق الإسم ، ليست هى المشكلة الأكبر ، بل عقيدة الإنسان فى :ما هو المسيح . 
+++ أقول ذلك بالرغم من أننى من المعارضين بشدة  للترجمة التى تعرضها إحدى القنوات الفضائية ، والتى حوَّلت إسم يسوع إلى عيسى ، بل إننى إعتبرته عملاً سخيفاً منهم ، وعدم ذوق .. و..و .. ، ولكنى إحتفظت برأيي هذا لنفسى ، ولم أنطق به لأحد ، على أساس أننا نهرب من كل نزاع ، على قدر طاقتنا ، وعلى أساس أن تصرفهم سيلفظه الناس من أنفسهم ، بدون منازعة .
+++ فأرجوك أن توجه طاقتك الكبيرة ، التى هى وزنة من الله ، للردود  الأكثر إحتياجاً لك .
++++ مع خالص تقديرى وإحترامى . ورجائى الدائم فى ربنا يسوع المسيح ، بأن يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ، لمجد إسمه القدوس .


----------



## fredyyy (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*

*أعزائي :*

*ليس من حقي إستخدام ألفاظ عن المسيح لم ترد في الكتاب المقدس *

*وإستخدام الألفاظ الغير مستخدمة في الكتاب المقدس يورط صاحبة في :*

*الإستهتار بألفاظ الوحي وعدم إحترامها*

*مواجهة نتائج الحذف أو الإضافة*

*عدم التأكد من النتائج لإستخدام ألفاظ الآخرين (تغيير كلمات الله إسلوب شيطاني)*

*تكوين 3 : 4*
*فَقَالَتِ الْحَيَّةُ لِلْمَرْاةِ لَنْ تَمُوتَا*


*مزج كلام الله بمعتقدات الناس *


*عملية مزاحمة ثم إزالة بطريقة غير ملحوظة*​ 
*وفوق الكل غيرة مُقدسة لما يُسطِّرة الوحي الإلهي*​ 
*متى  15 : 6 *
*فَقَدْ أَبْطَلْتُمْ وَصِيَّةَ اللَّهِ بِسَبَبِ تَقْلِيدِكُمْ*

*فعندما يتدخل الإنسان بتغيير بشئ - في أمور الله - فهو يبطل وصية الله*


----------



## fredyyy (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*

*اللأخ / بشارة نشأت *

*ليس لنا إستخدام ألفاظ عن المسيح  ُذكِرَت في كُتب لا تعترف بموت المسيح وقيامته وخلاصة*

*كن حذراً وأنت تتكلم في أي منتدى عن المسيح لألا تنحرف عن تمجيد المسيح*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*

اخوتي الاحباء .. اسمحوا لي أن اتدخل في الحوار خاصة و أن اسم (عيسى) اجهدني جدا في البحث ..
1- اسم عيسى لا اصل له في العربية
2- اسم عيسى لا مصدر له في كتابنا المقدس
3- ادعاء المسلمين بأن الاسم محرف عن الارامية (ايسو) ادعاء كاذب
4- ادعاء المسلمين بأن هذا التغيير من يسوع الي عيسى كان لأن يسوع بالعربية تحمل مسبه في معناها هو عين التدليس و التلفيق

*عيسى كلمة هيروغليفية الاصل*
من مقطعين
عي : وتعني العلي او العظيم - كنايةه عن الله
سا : وتعني أبن
فتكون ترجمة *عيسى = أبن الله*

وللمزيد من المعلومات و النقاش حول هذا البحث افردت له بحثا كاملا للنقاش و الحوار في القسم الاسلامي - اضغط على صورة عيسى ابن الله و نتحدى بتوقيعي
أو هذا الرابط http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43561
لكن رجاء قبل المشاركة قراءة الموضوع من اول صفحة حتى أخر صفحة


----------



## fredyyy (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> 2- اسم عيسى لا مصدر له في كتابنا المقدس


 
*الكتاب المقدس كلام الله هو*

*الأرضية الراسخة لبداية أي نقاش أو بحث*

*وبعيداً عن الكتاب المقدس ينحرف الانسان الحق الإلهي*

*شكراً أخي / إخرستوس أنستي ... على هذة الملحوظة المهمة *

*لأن التهاون في أمور ُترى أنها  بسيطة قد يوقعنا في مشاكل كبيرة *


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع*



fredyyy قال:


> *الكتاب المقدس كلام الله هو*
> 
> *الأرضية الراسخة لبداية أي نقاش أو بحث*
> 
> ...


أنت استاذي و معلمي في هذا الموضوع .. فشكرا لك :36_3_11:


----------



## kneeling (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخوة الأحباء
> ++ أولاً ، أعتذر عن تدخلى فى الموضوع بدون قراءة كل المداخلات ، لذلك قد يكون كلامى مكرراً ، فمعذرة مسبقاً
> ++ فكلمة " يسوع " مأخوذة من اللغة اليونانية ، التى كانت هى اللغة العالمية حينذاك . ++ وهى : " إيسوس " ، علماً بأن الحرفين الآخرين هما من حروف الإعرب فى اللغة اليونانية ، مثل ال : " ...ون " ، فى اللغة الغربية ،+ ولكن جذر الإسم هو : "" إيسو "" . ++ مع ملاحظة أن حرف العين ، غير موجود أصلاً فى اليونانية .
> +++ كما كان الإسم ، فى اللغة القبطية (( لغة مصر ، قبل الفتح العربى )) ، هو أيضاً : إيسوس .
> ...


 
*أحسنت يا أستاذ مكرم .. هذا هو بيت القصيد زي ما بيقولوا ، يسوع ولا عيسى ولا جيسوس ولا إيسون .. ولا اي نطق .. إيه المشكلة يا أخرستوس يا معلم ، دايما تولع المنتدى بمواضيعك المفلفلة دى .. وتسيبنا نخبط فى بعض وقاعد تقرا (ههههههه ... إنت مصيبة .. نفسي أتعرف عليك خارج المنتدى) .. *

*المهم .. أعزائى ... لن يفرق الاسم شيئاً .. هو نبى الله ورسوله عند المسلمين .. وهو أقنوم من ثلاثة أقانيم عند المسيحين .. ولن يغير نطق الاسم شيئاً من الاعتقاد عن كل فرد.*

*لكن لى سؤال علمى .. ليس له دخل بأى دين .. من أين أتيت بان معنى كلمة (يسوع) : الله المخلص.. سؤال لعدم علمى فعلا والله *​

*تحياتى للجميع*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*

كيلينج صديقي 
ازيك ..



> *دايما تولع المنتدى بمواضيعك المفلفلة دى .. وتسيبنا نخبط فى بعض وقاعد تقرا *


لا يا حبيبي انا اتابع جيدا قدر استطاعتي موضوعاتي وموضعات زملائي .. وان كنت تقصد السؤال الاسلامي الذي اضطررت لاغلاقه لا لشئ الا لان ملف الاعداد للموضوع فقدته خطأ اثناء عمليه فورمات لجزء من جهازي .. لذا انا مضطر لاعاده اعداده وكتابته وجمع المعلومات لاستكمل الحوار .. ولان الموضوع سعادتك نورت فيه و شمس الاسلام فيجب ان يكون ردي وافي و شافي عليك .. لذا هي مرحله مؤقته سأعود بعدها للموضوع ثانية ... - بالمناسبة توضيح صغير : خاصية غلق الموضوع لم تكن من خصائص عضويتي عندما تحدثنا معا حول اسم عيسى ..



> *نفسي أتعرف عليك خارج المنتدى*


وانا ارحب بالتعرف عليك ايضا
الا انه ومن خلال المنتدى نتعرف على عقول و ليس اشخاص وهذا ما يميز المنتدى ..
_____________



> لكن لى سؤال علمى .. ليس له دخل بأى دين .. من أين أتيت بان معنى كلمة (يسوع) : الله المخلص.. سؤال لعدم علمى فعلا والله


 
Ἰησοῦς يسوع
في الاصل العبري (يشوع) و  هي تصغير ل يهوشع – יְהוֹשֻׁעַ
يهوشع كلمة من (مقطعين)
יְהוֹ - שֻׁעַ
يهوة - شع
يهوة : الكائن الدائم الوجود (الله)
شع : فعل عبري يعني (يخلص)
فيكون يهوشع : الله المخلص
وللتمييز في الترجمات كتب النبي (يشوع) بهذا الرسم وسمى الرب بيسوع


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*



> *المهم .. أعزائى ... لن يفرق الاسم شيئاً .. هو نبى الله ورسوله عند المسلمين .. وهو أقنوم من ثلاثة أقانيم عند المسيحين .. ولن يغير نطق الاسم شيئاً من الاعتقاد عن كل فرد*


 
صديقي الفاضل ..
بالتأكيد يغير الاسم كثيرا في المضمون ..
فكما لاحظت من تعليقات استاذي فريدي ..
لماذا اقبل الاسم عيسى وهو لم يذكر في كتابي المقدس ؟؟؟؟
لماذا اتعامل مع هذا الاسم (عيسى) لشخص لا اعرفه حتى بالصفات التي وصف به في كتاب لا أؤمن به ؟؟؟؟؟
لذا أنا أعتقد أن :
مسيح القرأن ليس هو مسيح الكتاب المقدس
وعيسى القرأن ليس هو يسوع ربي ومخلصي ..
وهذا للتوضيح 
تحياتي


----------



## kneeling (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*

صباح الخير أستاذ إخرستوس .. 

أولاً : 
إنت قولت : (وان كنت تقصد السؤال الاسلامي الذي اضطررت لاغلاقه لا لشئ الا لان ملف الاعداد للموضوع فقدته خطأ اثناء عمليه فورمات لجزء من جهازي)
وأنا أقول : لم أقصد ذلك مطلقاً فأنا لا أتعامل مع الأشخاص بالقطعة أبداً .. 

ههههههه .. أنا حاسس إنك زعلت .. .. مش قصدى .. أستميحك عذراً 

ثانياً : اسمى نيلينج مش كيلينج .. أنا ساجد ولست قاتل .. ههههههههههههه

فى انتظارك .. تحياتى العطرة​


----------



## maiada (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> اخوتي الاحباء .. اسمحوا لي أن اتدخل في الحوار خاصة و أن اسم (عيسى) اجهدني جدا في البحث ..
> 1- اسم عيسى لا اصل له في العربية
> 2- اسم عيسى لا مصدر له في كتابنا المقدس
> 3- ادعاء المسلمين بأن الاسم محرف عن الارامية (ايسو) ادعاء كاذب
> ...


 

واووووووووو الرب يباركك ويعوض تعبك على هذا البخث
شكرا كتييييييييييرك)


----------



## houhou (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*

السلام عليكم أنا أرى أن كل هدا الكلام هو كلام عقيم لا جدوى منه وهو لا يستند على أية حقائق بيد أنه أصبح كل من هب و دب يخوض فيما لا يعلم فهل يستوي من يعلم و من لا يعلم؟ فحقيقة المسيح واضحة و جلية لا تتعدى على أنه رسول من عند الله أما الله فهو الواحد الأحد الدي لم يلد ولم يولد و حاشى لله أن يكون له ولد كما يزعم البعض فلما تخوضون فيما لا تعلمون؟ ولما تفترون على الله الكدب؟


----------



## fredyyy (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*



houhou قال:


> ..... فهل يستوي من يعلم و من لا يعلم؟


 
*فعلاً لن نساوي من يعلم بمن لا يعلم *

*فعليكِ الإستماع لمن يعلمون الحق الإلهي *

*الذين لهم علاقة قوية بالله الحي الحقيقي*



houhou قال:


> فحقيقة المسيح واضحة و جلية لا تتعدى على أنه رسول من عند الله


 

*ليس لكِ أن تتكلمي عن المسيح بما لا تعلميه*

*المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد *

*ولا تنطبق عليه كلمة ( لا يتعدي على إنه )*

*فالمسيح هو الخالق *



houhou قال:


> ولما تفترون على الله الكدب؟


 

*نحن نتكلم بأقوال الله ولا نعرف الكذب*

*من حقك أن ترفضي لكن سيبقى الحق هو الحق*

*من إله الحق الرب يسوع المسيح له المجد *

*فلقد قال المسيح ما لم يقوله أحد على مر التاريخ *

يوحنا 14 : 6 
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ *أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ*. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.


----------



## houhou (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*

السلام عليكم، أما بعد: فعجبا لأمركم فأنتم تقولون أنكم من أهل التوحيد وأنكم تؤمنون بوحدانية الله لكن في المقابل تقولون أن الله هو ثالث ثلاثة، فكيف يكون لله الواحد شريك في الملك؟ وكيف يكون له ولد؟ فأنتم تنزلون الله و العياد بالله منزلة البشر، ألا يستطيع الله أن يخلق ما يشاء؟ فكما خلق الدنيا في ستة أيام، و كما خلق سيدنا ادم من غير أب و لا أم، فهو القادر على أن يخلق سيدنا عيسى ابن مريم العفيفة الطاهرة و القديسة بغير أب، فنحن المسلمون نؤمن بجميع الأنبياء والرسل أنهم مبعوثون من عند الله سبحانه و تعالى لتوجيه البشر الى الطريق المستقيم، و من بينهم عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام ، فلما تعيشون في تناقضات؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع&#1*

الأخ الفاضل / نييلنج 
++++ مداخلتى ، كانت فى نفس سياق الموضوع وفى نفس سياق مداخلة إخوتى الأحباء ، وكانت لدعمهم فى رأيهم بعدل خلط الأسماء ببعضها ، ما دامت لها مدلولات متعارضة .
++++ فقد كان هدفى هو التأكيد على عدم تغيير الإسم المحبوب لقلوبنا ، إسم ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع ، مهما كانت حجج المتحججين ، لأن هدف : "دقة الفهم" ، أهم من المناشئ التاريخية أياً كانت ، فاللغة ليست تاريخ جامد ،بل وسيلة مرنة وحيــَّة ، لتوصيل المعلومة ، بأقصى ما يمكن من الدقة فى مدلولاتها الحالية .
+++ اللغة خادمة للفهم ، وليست إلهاً نعبده ، فنفسد حياتنا ونشوش على عقولنا بسببها .
+++++++++++ وأشكر أخى الحبيب إخرستوس آنستى ، على إعادة فتحه لهذا الموضوع ، لقطع فرطه (كما نقول بالبلدى) .++ فإنه حوار إيجابى هادف ، يستحق الشكر ، وربنا يعوضه عن هدفه الصالح وعمله الصالح ووسيلته الصالحة ، ليت الكل يتمثلون بذلك .


----------



## fredyyy (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى ع*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> اللغة خادمة للفهم ، وليست إلهاً نعبده ،
> فنفسد حياتنا ونشوش على عقولنا بسببها .


 


* رائع أخي مكرم *

*عبارة هادفة معبرة في محلها*

*تحل كثير من القيود فكثراً ما لا تعبر الكلمات عن من هو الله في ذاته*


----------



## fredyyy (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*



houhou قال:


> أنكم من أهل التوحيد وأنكم تؤمنون بوحدانية الله


 
* لا أعرف ماذا تقصد بالتوحيد *

*لكني أؤمن بوحدانية الله المثلث الأقانيم*



houhou قال:


> لكن في المقابل تقولون أن الله هو ثالث ثلاثة


 
*تعبير خاطئ 000 لكن الله مثلث الأقانيم*



houhou قال:


> فكيف يكون لله الواحد شريك في الملك؟


 
*الله ليس له شريك ولا يستطيع أن أحد أن يشاركه ملكه*

*لكن صرنا نحن المؤمنين بالمسيح ورثة الله ووارثين مع المسيح*

رومية 8 : 17 
فَإِنْ كُنَّا أَوْلاَداً فَإِنَّنَا *وَرَثَةٌ* أَيْضاً 
*وَرَثَةُ اللهِ* وَوَارِثُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. 0000



houhou قال:


> وكيف يكون له ولد؟


 
*التعبير الصحيح 000 المسيح ابن الله*



houhou قال:


> فأنتم تنزلون الله و العياد بالله منزلة البشر


 
*المؤمنون يرفعِّوا إسم الله 000 ولكن أذا أراد الله أن يظهر في الهيئة كإنسان*

فيلبي 2 : 8 
وَإِذ *وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ،* وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. 




houhou قال:


> ألا يستطيع الله أن يخلق ما يشاء؟


 
*كلامك جميل 000 الله يستطيع أن يخلق ما شاء وقت ما شاء كيفما شاء*



houhou قال:


> فلما تعيشون في تناقضات؟


 
*عزيزي لا توجد تناقضات لكنه سوء فهم لأمور في المسيحية*

*أخيراً لا تحكم على المسيحية من خلال معتقداتك وتعبيراتك*

*فلكل كلام مقامه*


----------



## onislamway (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*

وربما سمعها محمد من جاريته ماريا القبطيه ..قدمت مارية إلى المدينة المنورة بعد صلح الحديبية في سنة سبع من الهجرة. وذكر المفسرون أن اسمها مارية بنت شمعون القطبية

فقد ورد اسم 
*# ................................... #*

*لا لغير المسيحيات في هذا القسم*

معنى الكلمة الحرفي لإسم يسوع ( بالعبرانية يهوه شوع ) هو "الله يخلص" او "الله المخلص". والاسلام لا يؤمن بان عيس هو الله بل هو رسول من عند الله


----------



## fredyyy (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*

*الاستاذ  **onislamway*


*كلامك ليس ميزاناً لكي ُنقيم به كلام الله الوارد في الكتاب المقدس*

*والرسول هو كلامنا الذي وصل إليك بكل وضوح في هذا المنتدى*

*وحمل إليك بشارة الله المفرحة للغفران لخلاص نفسك *


----------



## onislamway (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*

*حُرر من قِبل My Rock*
*لِخُروج الكاتِب عن جوهر الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*

الاخ onislamway
خليك بالموضوع, ما دخلنا و دخل ماريا القبطية في الموضوع هذا
ركز معنا يا رجل


----------



## onislamway (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*

أنتم تدعون البحث عن الحقيقة
 إذا فليكن الحوار بدون حذف
وشكرا


----------



## fredyyy (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*



onislamway قال:


> أنتم تدعون البحث عن الحقيقة
> إذا فليكن الحوار بدون حذف
> وشكرا


 

*استاذي الفاضل *

*ضيوفنا الأعزاء هم الذين يبحثون عن الحق*

*والقسم له قوانينه الخاصة وُتحذف العبارات التي تتعدى قوانينه*

*ولن نسمح بتمرير أي معلومة خاطئة نري أنها ضد ما نعرفه من حق*

*أما نحن *
*   فنعرف الحق ... ونخبرك بالحق ... ونعيش هذا الحق ... لأننا عرفنا إله الحق*​


----------



## abo moaz (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*



my rock قال:


> اولا و قبل كل شئ حاول تراجع الفاظك فأنت في مكان محترم لم يسئ احد ليك
> ثانية اصل كلمة يسوع او jesus هو نابع عن الاتي:
> 
> yehoshua او يشوع التي معناها الله يخلص نقلت الى الانجليزي بلفظة (joshua) الي هي اختصار للكلمة الاولى
> ...



*فى النهاية وبدون اضافات كثيرة
هل كلمة يسوع اسم للجسد الذى تجسد فيه الاله حسب زعمكم
ام انها صفة؟ ام ماذا؟؟؟
وشكرا*


----------



## fredyyy (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*



abo moaz قال:


> *فى النهاية وبدون اضافات كثيرة*
> *هل كلمة يسوع اسم للجسد الذى تجسد فيه الاله حسب زعمكم*
> *ام انها صفة؟ ام ماذا؟؟؟*
> *وشكرا*


 


*جميل جداً أن يكون السؤال محدد وهادف *

*(( * الرب ** يسوع *** المسيح ))*



** الرب لأنه السيد*

لوقا 1 : 43 
فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لِي هَذَا أَنْ تَأْتِيَ *أُمُّ رَبِّي* إِلَيَّ؟ 

يوحنا 20 : 13 
فَقَالاَ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟» قَالَتْ لَهُمَا: «إِنَّهُمْ* أَخَذُوا سَيِّدِي* وَلَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ». 



*** يسوع إسمه الإنساني *

متى 1 : 21 
*فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ* لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ. 



**** المسيح ... فهو الممسوح من الله ملك *

*وإن لم يتوج ملكاً في الأرض لكنه ملك سماوي*


العبرانيين 1 : 9 
أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ *مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلَهُكَ* بِزَيْتِ الاِبْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكَ. 

إشعياء 43 : 15 
أَنَا الرَّبُّ قُدُّوسُكُمْ خَالِقُ إِسْرَائِيلَ *مَلِكُكُمْ*. 

زكريا 9 : 9 
اِبْتَهِجِي جِدّاً يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. *هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ* يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ *وَدِيعٌ وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ*. 

يوحنا 18 : 36 
أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ «*مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ*. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا».


----------



## Twin (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي أبو موزا*


abo moaz قال:


> *هل كلمة يسوع اسم للجسد الذى تجسد فيه الاله حسب زعمكم*
> *ام انها صفة؟ ام ماذا؟؟؟*
> *وشكرا*


*أولاً يا أخي نحن لا نزعم نشئ نحن عندما نتكلم ونخبر نقول ونعلم ونكرز بما نعلم وبما هو حقيقي .......... فالرجاء أن تنتقي كلاماتك بشدة *
*وثانياً من الصعب الفصل بين ما هو جسدي وما هو إلهي *
*فالرب يسوع تبارك أسمه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد هو الله *
*فعندما أقول يسوع المسيح له كل المجد أقصد هنا الله الذي تنازل وتواضع -لم يتعالي- ليفدي خليقته الساقطة التي فسدت بفعل الخطية الجدية .*
*وعندما نتحدث بهذا فنحن نتكلم بالحق والحق يحررنا .*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## شريف دش (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*

الرب يكلل تعبكم بالنجاح داءما اخوكم في الرب شريف دش


----------



## fredyyy (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*

*الاستاذ / hemamansour*

*رجاء العلم بأن هذا القسم خاص بالأسئلة المسيحية*

*ولا مكان لمعتقدات الآخرين فيه*


----------



## نورا ميلاد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*

ربنا يباركك ياروك فعلا حاجات مفيدة ونتمنى اكتر من هذة المعلومات عن السيد المسيح لة كل المجد


----------



## متيكو (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*

ششششششكرا عالتوضيح والموضوع


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*

نعلم عن وجود عيســــــــى عليه الصلاة والسلام

هذا تفسير يخصكم 

يكفينا عيسي عيسي عيسي عيسى


----------



## fredyyy (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*



مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> نعلم عن وجود عيســــــــى عليه الصلاة والسلام
> 
> هذا تفسير يخصكم
> 
> يكفينا عيسي عيسي عيسي عيسى


 


*هذا الاسم غير موجود في الكتاب المقدس *

*وليس لدينا وقت للكلام عن غير المسيح غافر خطايانا له المجد*


----------



## Twin (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: لماذا سميّ المسيح يسوع، بدلا من أن يسمى عي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*


dody star قال:


> انا قرأت التفسير
> ههههههههههههههه
> انتم بلا عيب
> هو في حد منكم بلا عيب
> ...


 
*تعجبت من هذا المسلم الذي يشبه الكثيرين .....*
*الذين يبحثون عن هدم الأخر بالباطل دون دليل ............ *
*لنا سنين ننتظر أدله تقنعنا بالتحريف ولم نجد كل ما يوتي به يتبخر أمام نور رب المجد يسوع ويتحطم فوق صخرته المقدسة *
*عامة تركت هذا ليكون دليلاً علي من يدعون بالأخاء والتواصل ............. فلتروا نتاج وثمار التعصب الديني والشحن العاطفي*​*أخ *dody star​*تم حجب عضويتك نهائياً فنحن لا نتشرف بوجود أشخاص مثلك هنا تابعنا فقط كزار .*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

